# Weekend recommendations



## EclecticAngler (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello, I'll be in Grayling on April 24th & 25th for the AuSable Outdoor Recreation Expo (giving a presentation and workshop on fly reel building). I should have all of Sunday afternoon and evening to do a little fly fishing and would love to get some recommendations on streams in the area and find out what's available this time of year. IM or email is fine since I know posting locations is sometimes not a good idea.

Best regards,
Michael
The Eclectic Angler


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm still fairly new to the site and havent figured how to PM anyone. I'm going to go out on a limb here. I was talking with a fellow fly fisherman on camp grayling last year he said that the Manistee ran behind post and I argued with him for 5 min until he threatened to pull out the map! He said there was excellent brown fishing there and he used a tube to float the river. He had the photos to prove a lot of his victories. I would say grab a map and look at the back of Camp Graylings main post. Thats really all he told me. Sorry for mentioning the Manistee in the Northeast thread but for the longest time I just thought it was the Ausable.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

That weekend is the general Michigan trout opener (you may already know that) so more than likely it will be a little busy out there on the more well known waters...Ausable, Manistee etc.

I would stop in or contact these shops while in Grayling...

http://gateslodge.com/

http://oldausable.com/


They can point you in the right direction and may even have a suggestion on a spot or two to try that may be off the beaten path a little.

Good luck!


----------



## EclecticAngler (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you gents. I like the idea of stopping by a local shop so thanks for the recommendations! I did know it was the trout opener, that might be why they are having the expo that weekend! (keep everyone off the water!)

cheers,
Michael


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

...if you could bring us some of that rain you guys have, that would be nice.


----------



## EclecticAngler (Mar 31, 2010)

Trust me, you do NOT want this rain! I can't believe how much water we have. The road running out of my town had a culvert wash out and will be closed for at least 3 weeks. Just incredible.

cheers,
Michael


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

I said "some"...


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

brookid said:


> I said "some"...


 
What's that old saying, "Beggers aren't greedy" OH, it is "Beggers can't be Choosey" LOL

I think with all that rain, I would wait.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Fishing 24/7 said:


> I'm still fairly new to the site and havent figured how to PM anyone.


F 2/7: Mover your cursor over my name and click on it. That will pull down a menu that includes "send a private message to bobcolenso".


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

3 of our larger rivers start in the general vicinity of Grayling. The Ausable, Muskegon, and Big Manistee all originate around there.  Big Man flows out of lake Magarethe. The Ausable (mainstream) starts in a giant marsh west of town, and combines with the branches (smaller tribs) to make the river that most people know. Not sure where the Mo actually starts, but it is a viable river not far west of Grayling. 

I would recommend the mainstream of the Ausable, in the Holy Water. The reason I recommend it is because it is open year-round, and is C&R only. That means that people fish it when they cannot fish other rivers, due to seasonal restrictions. But when opening day comes, everyone can fish every river, and the Ausable might not be quite as pressured. But I haven't been there on opening day in a very long time. I could be wrong. It will make me sad to fish it, my next time, knowing Rusty isn't around anymore.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

these guys really know their stuff:
http://www.skipssportshop.com/ 
very friendly locals with great knowlege of the area, and more than willing to put you on the fish at access points no one else knows about( ex state land two tracks) :coolgleam
they don't just focus on fly gear though they have a decent selection, and have some great deals.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I sent you a PM. If you have more questions pm me
Have a great weekend.


----------



## flystuff (Feb 21, 2003)

you might try the North Branch, very easily wadable and great brookie water- Go to Fullers NBOC in Lovells and get directions from them


----------



## EclecticAngler (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks again. Thanks for the PM and info brushbuster!

cheers,
Michael
The Eclectic Angler


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

bborow2501 said:


> these guys really know their stuff:
> http://www.skipssportshop.com/
> very friendly locals with great knowlege of the area, and more than willing to put you on the fish at access points no one else knows about( ex state land two tracks) :coolgleam
> they don't just focus on fly gear though they have a decent selection, and have some great deals.


I have to disagree. Every time I or any of the other Military guys that I am with stop in their, they arent very responsive to our questions of the local fishing. Their tackle tends to be .50-2 dollars more per item than if you were to stop at franks or Northwoods. How ever they will talk hunting freely.


----------

